# Please take this seriously



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

There are texts and email warnings flying around the country about two Eastern European males taking pictures of horses. THIS IS A REAL THREAT TO BE TAKEN VERY SERIOUSLY. Thames Valley Horse Watch put out a Ringmaster message recently asking everyone to be vigilant, and a report was received that two males (possibly Polish) were seen taking photos of horses near Princes Risborough recently. They were driving a blue vauxhall car.

There are unconfirmed reports of two horses being stolen after being photographed at a show. If you see anything suspicious, get some details as safely as you can and report it to the police immediately.

Now is a good time to ask everyone to review their security, and maybe now is the time to get your horse freeeze branded?

By being alert we may just catch these blokes and it proves that we can all work together, so keep at it!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

got this text the other day from a friend of mine.

A pony i used to have on loan was stolen about 8-9 years ago and was never found  he was beautiful and his owners were distraught,the had him from a foal,he nearly died from pluresy (sp?) as a foal and the year before he was stolen he had a bout of laminitus and the colic,so it was worrying when he got stolen if he would be cared for properly 

Mel


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I heard this today,first thing i thought of,cos of their description was the overseas meat trade!gonna get pony freezemarked! but they can still cover this up.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I already Read this, as it is posted on another Horse forum, and they have pinned the post on there, Warning members.

mazzi


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Just heard that some coloured cobs were stolen not far from me!!they dug up the fence posts to get them,in the early hours.im worried now as my summer grazing is not very secure.


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes read this on other forum started off with 2 men taking photos at horse shows .in scotland nothing here yet but thanks to warnings from our english friends we are stepping up security............


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

well i think this is so worryign i dont worry as much bout micheal because micheal being a foal is doing what he does best being a **** so hes refusing to walk of lead also he wont load obv him being a baby so by time they got him to walk wich will take sometime to get out the field and they would want a quick exsit and he will only walk wif me weird but in away good in a way bad


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a text from a friend about this. I personally dont think its really as im in Kent but apparantly they were seen up north but just to be on the safe side i put a note on our board at the yard


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

You know we are all running about like headless chickens here.I got myself into a right state today as was up at the field today i took my wee mini horse out a wee walk just outside my field which is next to layby.While walking back I seen a white flat backed lorry stop at my gate a little fat man got out as another man sat in van.he walked over to my gate and started to pull at gate and side post.i ran pulling the wee mini horse off his feet to the gate.
was just going to dive on the man.when he turned round and said animal welfare you phoned about your gates.I nearly died as I own the field and
animal welfare own fields other side of me what a right doughball I felt..
it just shows how on edge I am..


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

A horse was stolen a mile up the road from where mine are kept wednesday night/thursday morning,they also took tack,a red toyota landcruiser,a white van and a silver vehicle of some kindwere believed to be involved.ive put my moody old mare in with my other two,she charges you when you go in the field,ears back,teeth out hope this will be a deterrent! she may be 31 but she can still give good!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

2 men were caught at chediston suffolk red handed yesterday,thanks to a vigilant owner


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

This has been reported all over scotland everyone i know is stepping up secruity of there horses hope they catch these people


----------

